# Available at white plains april 23rd



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Will be vending at White plains this coming weekend here is what is available:


2 juveniles colombian yellow auratus $65 each 


Awarape Tinctorious juvie

a rare tinct locality that can produce 3 diff morphs

4 available $55 each
Morphguide - die einzelnen Varianten




4 Juvenile Oophaga Histrionica Tado $1300.00 each

6 sub adult standard Leucs $35 each 

4 mimitimbi pumilio $125 ech 

4 reticulated Fantasticus sub adults $150 each or $500 for the group. 

1 male black jeans $125

F1 Tinctorious Vanessa $85 each

Lone Lowland Fant $65

Blue Histos Tesoros line $1300.00 each

Lone unsexed blue jeans $75

True Sip female $95

Lone veradero imitator juvie $50

2 groups of Rio Carcajal Sub Adults some sexable sub adults 

ALL PRODUCTS IN STOCK SHIPPING NOW
ORDERING IS AS SIMPLE AS MESSAGING ME ON FACEBOOK WITH WHAT YOU WANT & PROVIDING YOUR ZIP CODE FOR A SHIPPING QUOTE-
LEDs- 
-20 Watt 16" original Tincman LED 6500k All white, 42 each, 39$ for 3 or more. -20 Watt 16" Mixed Spectrum LED with Red & Blue Diodes $45 Each, $42 Each at 3 or more
-LED "8 Watt 6500K Ultrabright Energy Efficient Full Spectrum- These are same size as traditional 13 Watt Screw in LEDs (about 6.2", but made to use less power and run just as bright! $21 Ea, $19 at 3 or more!
-LED*NEW* 25 Watt 22" Mixed Spectrum 2nd generation, $60, 3 at 55 each, these are amazing and capable of illuminating large 36"W enclosures alone very easily.. THey may also be the largest Screw ins on the LED market.
-Folius Mounts for LEDs- $9 Each, Folius Cords $9, Cord/Mount bundle= $17
-Tincman Herps all natural "SMOOTHIE MEDIA"-HAND MADE with Beets, Carrot, Coconut, banana with premium Food Grade Yeast.. New formula now with Extra Natural Mold inhibition included! $21 for 20 Culture Serving, $45 for 50 Servings & $84 for 100 Servings which is appx 10 lbs of Media. Note this media is so affective with large booms of flies that you save money on fly cups and supplies making less cultures on top of it having healthier ingredients gut loading your feeders then other leading brands including over 4% actual Carotenoids Vitamins & my media is made with Real Organic Fruit!
-Tincman Herps "SPRING-CHOW" Enhanced Collembola Nutrition- 5oz=$8 The best Springtail food Ive used... Made with Premium Yeast, HIgh quality fish food, Fresh dehydrated Potato with Vitamains & Carotenoids Added. Really gets springs booming and only a little sprinkle is needed for good results!
-Premium Food Grade "Brewers Yeast"- 8oz $5.50, $9 16oz, can be used as a springtail food or with fly cultures.
-Tincman "Tad Tots" $5.75-Formulated for amphibians nutritional needs. We have created a blend of existing premium Foods that contain HIgh levels of Carotenoids, Vitamin A, D, Calcium in order to attack/prevent Hypovitaminosis in young froglets at the crucial earliest possible stage of life (pre-morph).. This food is high in protein, Carotenoids & contains a top grade Spirulina as well.
-Premium Large Tannin Rich True Indian Almond leaves- $7.50, 10 huge leaves in a Zipbag
-Dendrocare Lg 100 Gram container $10.99- Hands down the best All in one Vitamin on the Market in my experience, Loaded with Calcium, D3 Vtiamin A this supplement was designed for amphibianbs specifically where others are not. note I carry in small quantity to enable the offering of the freshest possible product and usually have expirations 3 years in the future on these! Bundle with naturalrose and save $2
-NATURALROSE- Ultrafine Carotenoid 2oz= $18 , Carotenoids function not only as being the best natural supplement for color enhancement in frogs, but there is data proving that they have roles in improving Viability of Egg to Offspring success rates in a study done on Oophaga by an amphibian biologist. Also they function as Coenzymes and help metabolize other key vitamins in Amphibians. These are a good addition to a supplement regimen. Bundle with 100 gram dendrocare and save $2
-Custom Sherman Tanks Exo Terra Lids- These are being sold exclusively by Tincman Herps. No one is better than Sherman Tanks at custom enclosure and vivaria design.. these lids are made with high quality 1/4" glass, stainless steal vents that will never rust & theyre designed to fit just inside the inner lip frames of all the 12x12" and 18"x18" footprint various exo terra enclosures. They make it easier to control humidity then manipulating the standard screen tops with homemade covers & the 18" all ship predrilled for mistking nozzles.. The 12" can be drilled at an extra $6 cost for a nozzle if requested. These not only provide obvious functional advantage over standard tops, but simply put, they also look better then the alternatives.
-PRICING 
-$35for 12x12" Custom Sherman Exo Lid 
-$50 for 18x18" Custom Sherman Exo Lid
*$5 special Packaging fee if glass is to be shipped.
Ordering is as simple as emailing/messaging me with your zip code & telling me what you want. Paypal preferred method of payment, [email protected] or use facebook , please feel free to inquire about wholesale pricing on anything I carry, sincerely, Idris- Tincman Herps


----------

